# horse that just glanced off the vicarage vee....



## georgiegirl2 (5 May 2007)

Did anyone see the blood pouring out of him as he landed? bbc quickly panned to another shot but it almost looked arterial the way is was pumping out. Badminton certainly isnt running smoothly at all this year....


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

yup but at least he pulled up quickly, not like Miss Tryon!


----------



## georgiegirl2 (5 May 2007)

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (5 May 2007)

yeah i saw that, was really pumping out... fingers crossed for the horse


----------



## Folara (5 May 2007)

Yeah just saw it and waiting to see if its ok.  I really hope so.  Rider pulled up very quickly thank god.


----------



## paintsplat05 (5 May 2007)

horse ambulance is there!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (5 May 2007)

popped an artery...pretty obvious from the blood really gushing out!


----------



## Folara (5 May 2007)

popped an artury(sp) apparently.  Hard for the rider being held up.


----------



## georgiegirl2 (5 May 2007)

mike tucker has just confirmed its an arterial cut.....I sincerely hope they are able to stop the bleed


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Poor lad 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Fingers crossed for him x Badminton is not going well this year


----------



## clipertyplop (5 May 2007)

watching that has just made me phyisicly sick poor horse !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solstar (5 May 2007)

badders is not running very well this year is it?


----------



## asbo (5 May 2007)

i hope they can stop it asap


----------



## BroadfordQueen (5 May 2007)

apparently it "doesn't look good"...


----------



## conniegirl (5 May 2007)

Arterial bleeding isnt that serious if you can get pressure on it fast. I had a horse slice one in the field when it got kicked by anouther horse, i saw it happen and used my jumper to get pressure on it whilst i got it onto the yard. The yard looked like an abitoir as the arab was doing his I'm dieing routine and whislting round our ears. Horses have alot of blood in them If you can stop the bleeding and keep it stopped it should hopefully be fine


----------



## Kristine (5 May 2007)

They have just said its not looking good 
	
	
		
		
	


	




please not another horse going to die!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

He's fine!


----------



## jordenknight (5 May 2007)

he fine, gone to walsely vet centre. he is ;stable'


----------



## marshmallow (5 May 2007)

Not been confirmed yet but whispers are that he was pts due to loss of blood, what a horrible day I wish I had not watched, I think the organisers have a lot of questions to answer! 

Apparently a french rider has died on a xc in Paris today as well, what a day to remember.


----------



## Patches (5 May 2007)

Oh no! I noticed he wasn't standing in the back of the horse ambulance (well I couldn't see his head) but wondered if he was heavily sedated.

Let's hope it's only a whisper and not fact.


----------



## georgiegirl2 (5 May 2007)

clare balding has just said so far its looking good for the french horse although to be honest I wasnt all that convinced she knew what was going on with it. fingers crossed hes ok


----------



## marshmallow (5 May 2007)

the bbc is reporting that he is ok so hopefully the whispers are wrong, they are repoting him gone on the badders chat room site.


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
the bbc is reporting that he is ok so hopefully the whispers are wrong, they are repoting him gone on the badders chat room site. 

[/ QUOTE ]
the person that said that is now saying she must of got it wrong 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I hope he is ok


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

Yes, I do wonder sometimes whether they just think it up from the top of the head.


I hope that he will make a recovery.


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, I do wonder sometimes whether they just think it up from the top of the head.


[/ QUOTE ]

mmmm i was think something like that  
	
	
		
		
	


	




it will teach me to go in to other forums  
	
	
		
		
	


	








think I'll stay here from now on !!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (5 May 2007)

Yeah, that was pretty horrendous seeing blood pouring out like that. The vets did an amazing job just to make him "stable". Lets home he makes a full recovery.


----------



## limerick2 (5 May 2007)

has been PTS


----------



## spike123 (5 May 2007)

Sadly they have just announced he died at the veterinary hospital.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (5 May 2007)

It's just been announced that he's died...


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

He has died 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Such a shame - I really thought they had saved him

I expect with the position it was - it just wouldn't heal or clot


----------



## Fiona_C (5 May 2007)

RIP to both horses, at least they went doing something they loved.


----------



## CastleMouse (5 May 2007)

Poor poor lad 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 RIP x


----------



## moon_drop (5 May 2007)

thats very sad as you say they where both doing what the loved
RIP 
	
	
		
		
	


	




not a great few weeks for eventing!!!


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

Have you read this post?

If true - I am a little disappointed at the people who decided to run Skwal.


----------



## Hannahbone (5 May 2007)

ive just finished watching it and am very upset to hear about both horses but like perviously said they went doing something they love


----------



## Fiona (5 May 2007)

Why???
The horse jumped round OK, seemed to be confident at 4* level, and even though they don't use a noseband on him (due to an old injury I believe) he was very straight through skinnies and combinations.
Why should the owners not have run him?

I have more of a problem with the Badminton organisers using wooden flags!!
Even here in old fashioned Ireland, we have bendy plastic flags (attached with velcro for skinnies/corner etc) which have far less potential for injury.

Fiona


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Why???
The horse jumped round OK, seemed to be confident at 4* level, and even though they don't use a noseband on him (due to an old injury I believe) he was very straight through skinnies and combinations.
Why should the owners not have run him?

I have more of a problem with the Badminton organisers using wooden flags!!
Even here in old fashioned Ireland, we have bendy plastic flags (attached with velcro for skinnies/corner etc) which have far less potential for injury.

Fiona 

[/ QUOTE ]

I posted a link - I said IF true, then they probably shouldn't have run him.
Apparently he was sold as a hack / to have an easier life, not to compete at the highest level.


----------



## StrawberryFish (5 May 2007)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/2004050/an/0/page/0/gonew/1#UNREAD


link didn't show up on my original post - sorry, just realised


----------



## Fiona (5 May 2007)

Tried to edit but time expired...

Just remembered that he ran out at vicarage vee, but the angle of the camera showed that the rider wasn't straight into it.

Fiona


----------



## pixie (5 May 2007)

I believe Clair Balding went up to one of the jumps and demonstrated that the flags were only attached by velcro, so should fall away quite easily when hit.  I think it was just the fact that the horse hit it at a funny angle that caused it to snap instead of just fall off to the site.  Just an unfortunate accident.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2007)

Some of the flags are velcro like the corner in huntsmans close, others are tied on with those plastic ties

Even a plastic flag, if broken in two could still be quite sharp


----------



## Eccles (5 May 2007)

Hmmm, depends really.  Horse looked fine, admittedly bit weird not being ridden in a noseband, but there was a damn good reason for it and it was full of running. With respect, horse and rider got to badders through a whole world of work a slightly off/"hack only" horse would never have made it.  We don't know the full story and people expect/do different things with horses.  What I am trying to say is we know less about the old owner than that horse's rider, who worked and worked and had to know his horse inside out to get there.


----------



## TarrSteps (5 May 2007)

He's been PTS. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm sure the context of the injury made it much more serious than the same thing happening when the horse was quiet.  His heart would have been pumping hard and he did continue galloping for a few strides after the injury, even with quick action on the rider's part, which would have pushed an incredible amount of blood through his quarters.  I suspect there was very little chance.  

Very, very sad.


----------



## Eccles (5 May 2007)

I know, thought he would have no chance and surprised and relieved when bbc said he had been stabilised.  Poor poor horse, feel so awful for all involved. In many ways an awful badders.  OH was ill otherwise would have gone, relieved we didn't


----------



## helpplease (5 May 2007)

I was at the fence and saw this accident, and to be honest I didn't believe a word of it when they said he'd stabilised. The amount of blood he lost was incredible, it was an arterial bleed that was pumping instantly. 

Poor horse - just hope he'd gone into shock and it numbed the pain a bit.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2007)

read someone online that he was sedated to help him out as they moved him or something like that anyway


----------



## sunflower (5 May 2007)

Indeed, We were at that fence and you could clearly see the blood spurting. We were all yelling at him to pull up and he did within about 3 strides.


----------



## Eccles (5 May 2007)

I'd walked out of room for a sec and OH shouted to me what was going on and tbh didn't believe him for a while!  Am prob totally wrong but with severed artery wouldn't he have gone into shock = less pain ????


----------



## helpplease (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Indeed, We were at that fence and you could clearly see the blood spurting. We were all yelling at him to pull up and he did within about 3 strides. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That makes at least 4 HHO'ers at that fence at that time - what are the chances!! 

He did pull up v quickly, full credit to him.


----------



## severnmiles (5 May 2007)

What about flags on springs for all corners  and skinny's - like that skinny at WEG had.  It would prevent freak accidents like this happening in the future...

Must say I felt so, so sick seeing it having witnessed a similar 'freak' accident with a horse of my own.  RIP ICARE D'AUZAY


----------



## sunflower (5 May 2007)

The horse knocked the flag and it fell straight forwards. Unfortunately as the horse landed his hoof pushed the flag end of the pole down and effectively pushed the bottom end of the pole up which is what caused the injury. As he landed he snapped the pole. Trust me, I sadly have photos of this which I am  *not* going to post but here is one of him taking off. I hope nobody minds, it is meant as a tribute.


----------



## Skhosu (5 May 2007)

oh my, so sad just look at those ears.


----------



## severnmiles (5 May 2007)

Aww lovely pic, fitting tribute!  Who would have ever thought the above picture would end in such tragedy?

What a sad end to a lovely horse.


----------



## teapot (5 May 2007)

what a gorge photo - horse's ears say it all really

My friend's just emailing me her photos of today - first one I saw that she took was of Skwal. Despite her being there all day, she hadn't heard about either horse


----------



## Eccles (5 May 2007)

Sunflower, poor horse is jumping so well and i agree, don't post any more! Its a tribute and its nice to see him (looking ok), poor pony did nothing wrong xx


----------



## weevil (5 May 2007)

We heard at the time that there was a problem with skwal, but didn't know any more till I logged on to HHO


----------



## H-J (5 May 2007)

I was at that fence too. Was AWFUL I saw the blood spurting out and turned away it was horrid I was so tearful as was everyone around me.

I so hoped it would be ok and felt physically sick all day.

RIP xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eccles (5 May 2007)

I know, its strange, but I knew more from today from HHO (why didn't I find your forum before??) than when when I've been there!


----------



## helpplease (5 May 2007)

I just can't believe that many HHO-ers were at the same fence at the same time!! We must all be psychic


----------



## teapot (5 May 2007)

was bad enough seeing it on tv, so god knows what it was like for you lot who were there at the time


----------



## Eccles (5 May 2007)

Holly I was in tears and I wasn't there!  Completely freak accident wasn't it, sorry you had to see it, poor pony and poor rider and owners.  Seemed a completely weird badders, don't know whats going on with eventing, these things never used to happen  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## sunflower (5 May 2007)

It was horrible, we were all just screaming 'stop, pull up' and thankfully he did and then screaming 'vet' as we didn't know if the stewards had noticed.


----------



## weevil (5 May 2007)

It was truly shocking. We were level with the fence so saw it all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




All credit to the rider though, he pulled up so quickly on a horse who was still running on. He was obviously wondering why people were shouting at him to stop but he did.


----------



## welshchick (5 May 2007)

What a lovely picture. I did not see the accident as I was standing near the haycart, but did see the horse ambulance heading off to the clinic. Very sad day 
	
	
		
		
	


	





RIP Icare DAuzay &amp; Skwal.


----------



## severnmiles (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Seemed a completely weird badders 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto...


----------



## teapot (5 May 2007)

the photo my friend just sent me of Skwal has made me cry - ears pricked, looking onwards 

Such a sad day, what with Le Samuari and the death of a junior french rider as well


----------



## Rachel_M (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Seemed a completely weird badders 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto...  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Can I third that, what a weird couple of weeks.......


----------



## H-J (5 May 2007)

Shocking couple of weeks.

Still in shock about the french horse I wont forget that


----------



## Eccles (5 May 2007)

err what? death of a junior french rider today?  thought last event rider death was the poor lady at sapey????


----------



## teapot (5 May 2007)

Nope, a junior rider was killed today 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/2005195/an/0/page/0/gonew/1#UNREAD


----------



## welshchick (5 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Seemed a completely weird badders 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto...  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


Can I third that, what a weird couple of weeks....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I fourth that - I was there today and thought it was very weird. I have been to Badders 16 times and never felt like that till today.


----------



## Eccles (5 May 2007)

Oh dear, I don't get it. surely something has changed with eventing??? I know this is a risk sport, but please, we have to look into this.... are loads more people competing?? thinking of percentages (know how wrong that is, don't shout me down!).  Perhaps it should be more of a dressage and sj comp, at least is less dangerous. Speechless.


----------



## weevil (5 May 2007)

Sadly things like this do happen in eventing, and a lot has been done over the last few years to improve safety for both horses and riders. This is not a new phenomenon. Think of the year when several riders were killed. It is just unfortunate that there were two freak accidents today at Badminton, but then these things do tend to occur in clusters sadly.


----------



## k9h (5 May 2007)

Sunflower what a lovely picture &amp; Yes do not post any following pics. Lets remeber him like that. I'm sure the owners would love that pic I know I would seeing him jumpimg like that with ears pricked.
Such a freak accident. RIP


----------



## kirstyfk (5 May 2007)

Horse and rider deaths have been going on for a long time. Years and years we have gone to Blair and Burgie and so many times I have witnessed horses dieing. My sister watched a horse at Blair having a heart attack, the panic kind were the horse just gallops. Luckily the rider jumped off before the horse galloped into a  barbed wire fence 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 One of the worst was at the 3rd jump. A simple fence but the horse took off then put down in the fence breaking its leg. These are horrible incidents but they come with having horses. So much has been done to make eventing safer and for the 3 horses death we have witnessed this week there is little which could be changed.


----------



## H-J (5 May 2007)

Apart from flags that can definitely be changed and could of solved an accident today


----------



## Skhosu (5 May 2007)

yes, would it be possible to send that pic to the owners? It is a lovely pic, although they may not want to remember that.


----------



## Bright_Spark (6 May 2007)

RIP Icare DAuzay &amp; Skwal


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (6 May 2007)

That is a beautiful photo sunflower, its making me tearful looking at that beautiful talented horse just seconds before that freak accident.  I am so glad i was not there, i feel for you guys being there, i saw it happen on the tv and that was awful enough, it really was


----------



## samuelhorse (8 May 2007)

It was awful just watching it on telly - i felt sick!
The horse was stunning and enjoying himself, who would have known seconds later it would be bleeding to death. The photo was fantastic, it must have been dreadful being there. At least the shock would have set in pretty quick and hed have been unaware (hopefully) If horses are the same as humans hed have probably been semiconscious as he lost the blood.
It is the worst nightmare I can imagine.  a beautiful, fit horsse dying in fron t of your eyes.

RIP fella. xx


----------

